# Specialized Händler gesucht!



## culture (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Habe mir vor knapp nem jahr ein Specialized Enduro bei Mountains Too in Kriftel gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich meine Federgabel einschicken lassen weil die Zugstufenverstellung wohl nicht mehr funktioniert, und musste feststellen das es den Laden wohl nicht mehr gibt!

Weiss jemand etwas genaueres über den verbleib? War ein wirklich toller  laden...  Und wie siehts jetzt mit meiner Garantie aus? Es sollte doch genügen mit der Rechnung zu nem anderen Specialized Händler zu gehen oder?

Da kommen wir auch schon zur eigentlichen Frage: Kennt jemand einen guten Händler/Werkstatt die Specialized Servicepartner ist? Wohne in FFM. Einzig mir bekannter wäre der Böttgen aber dem geb ich mein Bike bestimmt nicht... 

Und inwieweit könnte mir der Händler den Garantiefall in Rechnung stellen? Hab gehört das manche trotzdem fürs wegschicken eine bestimmte Pauschale berechnen? Dann könnt ichs ja theoretisch selbst wegschicken 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke schonmal!


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Mai 2009)

culture schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ... der Böttgen aber dem geb ich mein Bike bestimmt nicht...


So gehört sich das!
Der Hibike hat mittlerweile Specialized, die Bikeschmiede in OF auch. Generell gibts aber auch eine Händlersuche auf der Firmenseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (17. Mai 2009)

Guude,
ich hab da auch mein Enduro her.
Die heissen jetzt 4Riders; ob dahinter eine Umbenennung steckt oder eine Neugründung kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch sind es bis auf einen ehemaligen Gesellschafter die gleichen Personen; guggst Du hier :
http://www.4-riders.de/


----------



## frankweber (18. Mai 2009)

gibt auch noch Snow & Bike in Bad Homburg
Gruß

Frank


----------



## culture (18. Mai 2009)

Danke euch,  vorallem Zilli!

Dann hat sich das ja erledigt und ich werd mal im "neuen" Laden vorbeischauen  Hätte mich auch irgendwie gewundert wenn die dicht gemacht hätten


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2009)

So ist es, der Laden heißt jetzt 4Riders - sonst alles beim alten.

Oder halt HiBike in Kronberg


----------



## cracyfrog (28. Mai 2009)

In Wiesbaden gibts noch einen der zu empfehlen ist.
CityBike heißt der.


----------

